
Burning Man for the 1% - joshjkim
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/may/02/further-future-festival-burning-man-tech-elite-eric-schmidt?CMP=share_btn_tw
======
DKnoll
>“It’s all about balance. We are the ones meant to be the air, not the earth,”
Piorkowski said. “So you have this group who can travel. The purpose can never
be to enable everyone to travel because that would create imbalance.”

That's a very conservative argument for a man getting high in the desert.

------
tomcam
Feels... icky to me. Decadent. And Burning Man ain't exactly Mayberry, to be
sure.

------
appleflaxen
Based on what I read in the media (which means it's probably completely wrong)
burning man seems like the most self-absorbed people doing self-absorbed
things.

The photos in this article reinforce that impression.

So gross.

------
serf
wasn't Burning Man already turned into 'Burning Man for the 1%' a few years
back?

------
Joof
Burning man is dead. Long live burning man.

